

L.P.D.: Libertarian Police Department (2014) - mjwhansen
http://www.newyorker.com/humor/daily-shouts/l-p-d-libertarian-police-department

======
eglover
In the case that anyone is wondering, this is a joke.

[http://hotmeme.net/media/i/4/f/d1Z-thats-not-how-it-works-
th...](http://hotmeme.net/media/i/4/f/d1Z-thats-not-how-it-works-thats-not-
how-any-of-this-works.jpg)

~~~
seanflyon
Is it making fun of people who make fun of Libertarians?

~~~
eglover
I don't know but it's BuzzFeed dumb.

------
ianstallings
_I get it. It ain 't making me laugh but I get it_ \- Meatwad

